# Orihuela



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anybody know any nice places in and around Orihuela? For eating, drinking, and just being...
We're going there for the weekend with some friends who have a house there. Really not my kind of place, but there must be somewhere nice to go, surely??????


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a very good climbing crag near Orihuela but I don´t suppose you have any interest in that Other than that I do not know Orihuela too well but there are may expats (immigrants?) who live there and nearby who may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> There is a very good climbing crag near Orihuela but I don´t suppose you have any interest in that Other than that I do not know Orihuela too well but there are may expats (immigrants?) who live there and nearby who may be able to point you in the right direction.


I'm very interested in getting out into walking/ scrabbling around country  (we were both posting on the Camino thread, remember?), but unfortunately my friend moves around on crutches or in a scooter so, even though she'd love to, she can't.
If you know of any walks where she could go with the scooter, that'd be great. It doesn't have to be a surfaced road, she can go on dirt tracks that are reasonable.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry, around Orihuela I only know about the climbing. If you ever want into. about Sierra Espuña then I can help. From paths for wheelchairs to easy walks and mountain scrambles and climbs.

Hope someone else can help you.


----------

